# I Got Married!



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi all,

Just thought I'd share: I'm now a married man! I got engaged on May 6th 2009, and got married two days ago, on November 6th 2009. We just had a small, casual ceremony with us and our two witnesses, followed by a larger (but still quite small) formal reception for friends and family. My wife and I had been together for 6 years on our wedding day.

Here's a photo of us all just after the ceremony. My wife and I are in the middle, with our witnesses on either side.

**photo removed**


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

:4-cheers::4-clap:
*congratulations*


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

artytime Congratulations :laugh:

Good luck with your new life together :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations Indoril, I wish you both all the best for your future together


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Congratulations, and all the best!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Heartiest congratulation. May you marriage be a happy, fruitful and long one.

Good luck & God bless. :wave:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations!

Hope you are very happy together! (you and your wife, not you and Tiber...:grin


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Love is a bond that should be celebrated.
Super CONGRATZ!
I think it may deserve more "z" 's there but you must be a happy man!


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations!:clap: My best wishes for the two of you!!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congratulations,:4-clap::4-clap: Best wishes on your future together.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations, may you live happily ever after ..


----------



## Mrs Nerevar (Jun 25, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind words, perhaps now I should get admin to change my username to Mrs. Nerevar!


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Congratulations you two!
A toast to the new couple!


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

CONGRATS!!! :4-clap: :4-cheers:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Mrs Nerevar :wave:


:grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations to you both* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Best wishes to Mr & Mrs Nerevar :smile:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone. :smile:


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

May the light of friendship guide your paths together. 
May the laughter of children grace the halls of your home. 
May the joy of living for one another trip a smile from your lips, A twinkle from your eye.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations mate and best wishes for you two


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

Please accept my heartiest congratulations on this occasion:wave:.. Very nice couple:smile:.. May Allah bless you both and all of us..

Regards,

Babar


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Best Wishes Mr. and Mrs. Nerevar

Congratulations and may God bless you and protect you
:smile:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congratulations

BG


----------



## Bravo Boy (Oct 25, 2009)

I know I am late, but accept my heartiest congratulations on the occasion.
May Allah bless you both and may you a prosperous life together!
Good luck for your future endeavors!


----------



## Battal Gazi (Oct 30, 2009)

Congratulations.....Hope you dont regret anytime and remember that day as your one ofimportant day......


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone!



DonaldG said:


> God bless.





RockmasteR said:


> may God bless you and protect you





Engineer Babar said:


> May Allah bless you both





Bravo Boy said:


> May Allah bless you both


We're both Atheists, but we appreciate the thoughts anyway. :smile:


----------



## Battal Gazi (Oct 30, 2009)

Being each other's God or atheism?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Battal Gazi said:


> Being each other's God or atheism?


Sorry... I don't understand. :4-dontkno


----------



## Battal Gazi (Oct 30, 2009)

It was joke. I meant your wife is your God you are her God.Never mind....


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I get it. :smile: Yes, my wife would think that's a great idea. :laugh:


----------



## Battal Gazi (Oct 30, 2009)

For example i adore Her like that ray:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm late to the party... but I brought beer! Congrats on the upgrade and don't worry about it, being married isn't difficult. For my wife and me it's like being best friends still but with a title. Today is 9 months of marriage for us.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I am *very* late on this one. Congrats on a life changing event..... Hope the engagement didn't go like this:

http://www.dispatch.com/live/content/local_news/stories/2009/11/13/brring.html

I know this man's brother.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow, I wonder if some couple picked it up and then went "Yes I will!" then some random couple gets happy on their misgivings. Hey, ya never know.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks! :smile:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Wow, I wonder if some couple picked it up and then went "Yes I will!" then some random couple gets happy on their misgivings. Hey, ya never know.


It took a week of searching but they did find the ring..... all is well.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats Mr & Mrs Nerevar and a long and happy life together :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

SABL said:


> It took a week of searching but they did find the ring..... all is well.


I think I heard about it on one of the radios here.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats Mr and Mrs Nerevar. 
Marriage should not hurt, it should be enjoyed.


----------

